# Assign #10: Copy a famous photographer



## Nikon Fan

As promised, the assignment for this week is to *Copy a Famous Photograph(er)*   This should be challenging but also fun   Remember to try and take new pictures and not post old ones, and a new assignment will be posted next Monday, but feel free to still post photos here  

Good luck with this one and challenge yourselves


----------



## LaFoto

This one seems to be too big a piece for most of us to chew, I'm afraid.
I, for one, hardly KNOW any famous photographers in the first place. So the first thing I had to do when I read what this week's assignment was, was search Google for pages of "Famous Photographers".

http://www.photolink.de/photographers/photographers.html is quite promising for all who still have to decide on who they would like/feel able to copy. But it is at the same time extremely time consuming to first look through all those galleries!

Since it is Saturday and the new Challenge will be given on Monday, and there has not been a single reply so far, let alone a photo, this might be too much of a challenge for right now? 

Am I wrong?
Show me that I am wrong, I won't mind.


----------



## PlasticSpanner

I tried!


I searched the net for photographers but I wasn't sure if they were famous or just commercial!  I also borrowed my father-in-laws digital camera for this but the few things I tried were crap!:x

Roll on Monday! (Amandas Monday that is! )


----------



## hobbes28

Yeah, I figured as much when Wednesday came around and there wasn't any posts yet. 

I'm gonna set up for my one sometime soon so we can at least have one in here.


----------



## Nikon Fan

It's definitely one of the tougher challenges, but don't forget you can still post shots late   So hopefully in a week or so when there is enough time to work through it more people will post  

Can't wait to see what you come up with Hobbes


----------



## Jeff Canes

[font=&quot]I have archives shots

[/font]  Ansel Adams - Tetons and Snake River








 Ansel Adams - Saint Francis Church







    Ansel Adams - Clearing Winter Storm







    [font=&quot]Clyde Butcher  style only 






[/font]
Clyde Butcher  similar to Buggy Road #7 

[font=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





[/font]


----------



## Corry

I LOVE the one you call Clearing Winter Storm!!!!!!  All are fantastic, though!   Nice submissions!


----------



## Nikon Fan

I agree Corry!!! Love that shot! Great work Jeff these are all quite nice


----------



## Meysha

This is an oldish one too... that I've already posted on here. It's not really a copy of a photographer but when I took it my inspiration was a bunch of Peter Lik photos. His rainforest photos are amazing.


----------



## spiralout

Well, clarinetJWD isn't really famous, but blinds and grates ARE pretty much all he shoots.


----------



## Karalee

Ooh I have an idea for this, but it might take a while. Heres a wannabe Ansel Adams for now though:


----------



## Jeff Canes

bump


----------

